# Howto: VIA MII 1000 Hardware MPEG decoding from 2 ebuilds

## Danathan

UPDATE: This method worked for me, and gets you back on official ebuilds!

Purpose: This is a quick how-to on getting hardware mpeg decoding working on a VIA Epia MII 1000 motherboard through the use of two special ebuilds.  I wrote this after spending a long time trying unsuccessfully to get MythTV to use the cle266 for hardware decoding.  This howto is meant to be used in conjunction with other howtos, especially the ones at epiawiki.org.

Ebuilds: The two ebuilds you'll need are a special kernel patched for VIA AGP and DRI v 2.0.0 support (this may become unnecessary once the 2.6.11 mm-sources become stable and ivtv drivers compile properly against them, but for now... these ebuilds are totally getting overlayed.  Aw yeah!) and a special ebuild for xorg-x11 that includes Unichrome XvMC support (this will become unecessary once the unichrome drivers make it into an xorg release -- they're currently in the CVS tree.  Unfortunately, they haven't ripened yet, so shaking the tree isn't going to work).

/usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/epia-dev-sources:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243896-highlight-cle266.html

/usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-unichrome/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild

http://check.homelinux.com/cle266/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild

If you don't know how to use portage overlays, read this howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

Switch Xorgs: Hey, you're going to run into a conflict between xorg-x11 and xorg-unichrome.  You're all "what do I do?"  I'll tell you what:

```

# cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root

# quickpkg xorg-x11

# emerge -C xorg-x11

# emerge -b xorg-unichrome

# mv /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11 

```

and then make sure you've got the following in your xorg.conf:

```

 LoadModule "dri"

...

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection 

```

Can you taste the boo-ya sauce yet?  Isn't it salty?

Kernel:  Okay, so now you have your epia kernel sources installed.  It's time to configure and compile a new kernel!  Excitement!  So first change your symlink to point to the new sources.

No matter what you do, make sure that you enable AGP & the Via AGP module, and DRI and the Via Unichrome driver under DRI.  Everything else is up to you, playa.

My totally awesome kernel config can be found here:  http://check.homelinux.com/cle266/epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.config so if you want, you can just

```

curl -O http://check.homelinux.com/cle266/epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.config

cp epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.config /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install

```

...and then set up grub or lilo or whatever.  Are we rocking yet?

Then add "via" to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file so that it loads on boot.  I bet coldplug would take care of this, too.

Once you've installed these packages, you're done.

Restart X:When you start up X again, you should have a line in /var/log/X. that reads something like:

```

(II) VIA(0): [XvMC] Initialized XvMC extension, baby.

```

...it might not say "baby" though.  If you don't have that line, please post any XvMC lines in the log file and I'd be happy to troubleshoot.

Emerging MythTV: Make sure that "cle266" is in your USE flags, and then emerge mythtv.  I've had great success with version 0.17.  Hardware decoding dropped CPU usage from about 80% to about 20-30% at the same time that it made the picture look better.  Also, /dev/video0 is now my capture card, as opposed to /dev/video3, as described with the via_v4l_drv method on epiawiki.org.

Good luck,

Dan

Edits: 

Feb 19, 2005: Fixed dir location of xorg-unichrome overlay.

Feb 23, 2005: Added X.org, kernel info and some lame humor.

July 19, 2005: Change methods pretty much completely.Last edited by Danathan on Tue Jul 19, 2005 4:04 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

I'm having an issue. When I do "ebuild xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild digest" I get this error.

mythtv xorg-unichrome # ebuild xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'portage/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading portage/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29; aborting.

I'm in the dir /usr/portage/xorg-unichrome.  Could that be the problem? I was a gentoo newbie when I installed this and probably just stuck my portage dir there instead of /usr/local because it sounded good. Any thoughts?

----------

## Gibbo592

Hi joey

You have to make a folder for your ebuilds i.e

#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage

Make sure you have the following in your /etc/make.conf

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

Check out http://linuxreviews.org/gentoo/ebuilds/ebuilds.html

hopefully that will help................. :Very Happy: 

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

Okay, when I'm in the dir /usr/portage/xorg-unichrome/xorg-unichrome, It does the digest.  But when I do emerge xorg-unichrome -p, it says no package exists.  What am I doing wrong?

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

I tried the mkdir, but it still didn't work.  I have my /etc/make.conf set up, and did everything it said on the wiki, but I still get the same errors, even when I made the dir /usr/local/portage/xorg-unichrome.

----------

## Danathan

 *JoeyJoeJo wrote:*   

> I tried the mkdir, but it still didn't work.  I have my /etc/make.conf set up, and did everything it said on the wiki, but I still get the same errors, even when I made the dir /usr/local/portage/xorg-unichrome.

 

Ooops!  My bad.  It's b/c my instructions are slightly wrong.  The actual location for the file is:

```

/usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-unichrome/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild

```

(You need the x11-base category directory in /usr/local/portage)

Will edit above...  Thanks for catching this, and sorry the problem exists.

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

Hey sweet, I think I've just about got it.  When I try to emerge I get this.

mythtv xorg-unichrome # emerge xorg-unichrome -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-base/xorg-x11 (from pkg x11-base/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.0_pre5 [1.8.2] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29  

Is that bad, or should I just ignore it?

----------

## Danathan

 *JoeyJoeJo wrote:*   

> Hey sweet, I think I've just about got it.  When I try to emerge I get this.
> 
> mythtv xorg-unichrome # emerge xorg-unichrome -p
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Good question!  So the deal is that you're switching the package that provides virtual/x11 from xorg-x11 to xorg-unichrome.

Here's what to do:

```

# cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /root

# quickpkg xorg-x11

# emerge -C xorg-x11

# emerge -b xorg-unichrome

# mv /root/xorg.conf /etc/X11

```

Basically, you have to remove your current xorg-x11 in order to do the new emerge.  Using quickpkg beforehand will ensure that you can easily restore your current xorg-x11 from a binary package, if need be.

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

Alright! Barring any unforseen compile errors, all should be well. Thanks so much for your help.

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

Okay, I've got another question.  I've got xorg-unichrome compiled, but now how do I emerge mythtv .17? I can only get .16.  Also, when I start X, I get this messege in my log.  How do I make it work? Do I need to change my xorg.conf?

```

mythtv root # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Cannot use XvMC without DRI!

```

----------

## Danathan

Hi,

If you send me your entire Xorg.0.log as a PM, I'd be happy to troubleshoot it.  Check for this stuff first:

```

# lsmod

```

shoud list "via" as one of the modules.

Also, you should have this stanza in your xorg.conf:

```

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Let me know!

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

That could be my problem.  It doesn't show that the via module is loaded, but my X log says it found it. Now for a sort of dumb question, is the via module included in xorg, or do I have to go get it from somewhere? If I do have to get it from somewhere, can you point me to a tutorial?

----------

## Danathan

 *JoeyJoeJo wrote:*   

> That could be my problem.  It doesn't show that the via module is loaded, but my X log says it found it. Now for a sort of dumb question, is the via module included in xorg, or do I have to go get it from somewhere? If I do have to get it from somewhere, can you point me to a tutorial?

 

Hi, try this:

```

# modprobe via

```

... and then restart X.  That will load the kernel module; there is a separate DRI/DRM module inside X, as I understand it.

To load that automatically at boot, add "via" to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.

Dan

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

It says it's not found.  But it seems like X still finds it, but maybe I'm wrong. I have driver "via" in my config.  I'll link to my X log.

http://mason.gmu.edu/~bwallen/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Danathan

 *JoeyJoeJo wrote:*   

> It says it's not found.  But it seems like X still finds it, but maybe I'm wrong. I have driver "via" in my config.  I'll link to my X log.
> 
> http://mason.gmu.edu/~bwallen/Xorg.0.log

 

Mr. Shabadoo:

I think you might be missing a couple of things in your kernel config.  Here's my /usr/src/linux/.config: http://check.homelinux.com/cle266/epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.config

I think the important things for our purposes are:

```

Device Drivers -->

     Character Devices -->

           <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

                  <*>   VIA chipset support 

            [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

                  <M>   Via unichrome video cards

```

Can you let me know if you have that stuff enabled?

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

Via Unichrome Video Cards wasn't enabled. I'll recompile and post the results. Thanks for being so much of a help.

----------

## Danathan

 *JoeyJoeJo wrote:*   

> Via Unichrome Video Cards wasn't enabled. I'll recompile and post the results. Thanks for being so much of a help.

 

No problem.  Please let me know how it turns out.

----------

## JoeyJoeJo

I think that was it. My cpu usage is now pretty low.  Thanks again for the help!

----------

## Danathan

Thanks Joey!  I added a bunch of the stuff that we talked about to main post up top.

----------

## kev82

I get this error when trying to build the digest:

```

epia xorg-unichrome # ebuild xorg-unichrome-6.8.0-r29.ebuild digest

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< eurofonts-X11.tar.bz2

<<< xfsft-encodings-0.1.tar.bz2

<<< gentoo-cursors-tad-0.3.1.tar.bz2

<<< gemini-koi8-u.tar.bz2

<<< xorg-x11-6.8.0-files-0.7.tar.bz2

<<< xorg-x11-6.8.0-patches-0.2.11.3.tar.bz2

<<< unichrome-X-r29.tar.gz

<<< XFree86-4.4-libviaXvMC-0.13.3-patch.bz2

<<< X11R6.8.0-src1.tar.gz

<<< X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz

<<< X11R6.8.0-src3.tar.gz

<<< X11R6.8.0-src4.tar.gz

<<< X11R6.8.0-src5.tar.gz

<<< X11R6.8.0-src6.tar.gz

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/X11R6.8.0-src6.tar.gz

```

This bars me from emerging xorg, anyone know how I can fix that?

----------

## Danathan

I'd try a couple of things... it looks like the problem is that the file hasn't been downloaded properly, so it can't compute the md5 sum of the file... so, I'd try:

```

# ls -al /usr/portage/distfiles/X11R6.8.0-src6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r--  1 root portage 3181068 Feb 13 16:20 /usr/portage/distfiles/X11R6.8.0-src6.tar.gz

```

Is that file present?  Is it the right size?  If not, I'd try running the ebuild ... digest command again; it should download it properly and compute the md5sum.  If it can't retrieve the file, it should give you some kind of an error.

Dan

----------

## kev82

I have -doc in my useflags, as soon as I did USE="doc" emerge --fetchonly xorg-unichrome and then rebuilt the digest it worked.

----------

## OldBob

I'm getting this strange error.  I've scoured the, um, Information Superhighway or whatever the kids are calling it nowadays, to no avail.

A bit of a background:  I've attempted to get my cle266 working for some time, but it's never worked.  I've tried several things mentioned on this forum and they rarely worked.  One *did* work until I broke it by recompiling my kernel modules, so I gave Danathan's solution a shot, if just to avoid all the hoop-jumping.

Keep in mind I was getting this message before the upgrade as well.  It's a problem with my settings or something.

Since I can't seem to attach a text file to the email (Can someone point me to the forum-howto?) here are some URLS:

http://www.armchair.mb.ca/~richard/Xorg.0.log

http://www.armchair.mb.ca/~richard/xorg.conf

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Please tell me if you need more information.

Thanks all for reading!

----------

## Danathan

 *OldBob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A bit of a background:  I've attempted to get my cle266 working for some time, but it's never worked.  I've tried several things mentioned on this forum and they rarely worked.  One *did* work until I broke it by recompiling my kernel modules, so I gave Danathan's solution a shot, if just to avoid all the hoop-jumping.
> 
> Keep in mind I was getting this message before the upgrade as well.  It's a problem with my settings or something.
> ...

 

Hi OldBob,

Welcome to the Gentoo forums!  Hope I can help you out.  I looked through my Xorg.0.log, and the only thing I saw that was really different was that I have a couple of lines about AGP support.  Can you verify that you've got the following line in your kernel config:

```
CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y
```

Also, if you're got it as a module, please make sure that it's loaded.  Let me know what you find!

Thanks,

Dan

----------

## OldBob

 *Danathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi OldBob,
> 
> Welcome to the Gentoo forums!  Hope I can help you out.  I looked through my Xorg.0.log, and the only thing I saw that was really different was that I have a couple of lines about AGP support.  Can you verify that you've got the following line in your kernel config:
> ...

 

Thank you!  It's a pleasure to be here.  I'm not in front of that compooper right now, but I'm certain that is compiled in.  I mooched your config file, added a few more usb drivers and compiled it.  I did pull a few things out, but, unless someone snuck some acid into my coffee, I sure didn't didn't pull anything named 'via' out.  :Smile: 

I'll double check tommorow.

I've been using Slackware Linux for the last five years, so I'm used to './configure; make; make install'  I'm still getting my head around Gentoo's ebuild system.  Once I do, I know I'm going to love it!  For now, I'm only enamoured with it.  :Wink: 

----------

## OldBob

Yup.  CONFIG_AGP_VIA is on.  And still getting the dreaded 

```
(II) VIA(0): [drm] drmAddMap failed

(II) VIA(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.
```

Just to tell you a few things I've tried to no avail:

1. I've fired up X as root.

2. I've commented the two lines in my xorg.conf file disabling IRQ and allowing non-root clients to talk to DRI.

3. I've sacrificed four lambs.

I don't know if this matters, but this isn't an Epia motherboard.  It's a Mercury motherboard but has the onboard CLE266 video chipset and a VIA 2000+ (800Mhz) CPU.  I can't see that mattering for this problem.  But hey, the more you know...

----------

## OldBob

I accidently fixed my problem!

For some reason, when I bump the shared video RAM down from 64M to 32M in the BIOS the problem went away.

One other thing in the BIOS that was changed was the "Probe Video card First" from PCI to Onboard AGP.

And of course I bumped videoram down to 32768 in xorg.conf.

Now if someone could tell me why that worked, I'd love to know!

```
(II) VIA(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) VIA(0): [dri] kernel data initialized.

(II) VIA(0): direct rendering enabled

.

.

.

(II) VIA(0): [XvMC] Initialized XvMC extension.

```

Mmm...  Warm fuzzies...

----------

## Danathan

Hi Bob!  Glad you were able to fix your problem; that was definitely a stumper for me.

----------

## Lauwe

i am having some trouble getting it to work. 

i am using a 2.6.7 kernel (used the ebuild on epiawiki.org) and i built the agp-supprt, via chipset support and DRM and Via unichrome video cards into the kernel.

my dmesg makes me believe it's not the kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected VIA PM266/KM266 chipset
> ...

 

when i try to start X i get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Cannot use XvMC without DRI!
> 
> 

 

i did add dri to my xorg.conf. but it's not working.. ?

the complete dmesg

the xorg log

the xorg.conf

----------

## Danathan

 *Lauwe wrote:*   

> i am having some trouble getting it to work. 
> 
> i am using a 2.6.7 kernel (used the ebuild on epiawiki.org) and i built the agp-supprt, via chipset support and DRM and Via unichrome video cards into the kernel.
> 
> 

 

Hi Lauwe,

Sorry you're having trouble; I've run into this same problem.  The problem is that the version of DRI / DRM you have is 1.3, and you need 2.0.  You can get 2.0 in the 2.6.9 kernel, but I haven't seen a 2.0 patch for the 2.6.7 kernel; I would suggest rebuilding your kernel using the 2.6.9 ebuild referenced in the first post of the thread.

Thanks,

Dan

----------

## Lauwe

hi, thanx for replying  :Smile: 

i have emerge -C'ed the ebuild for the 2.6.7 kernel sources and xorg-unichrome.

then i used the ebuild for the 2.6.9 kernel from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243896-highlight-cle266.html and the xorg-unichrome from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296327-highlight-epia.html.

dmesg tells me i now have:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected VIA CLE266 chipset
> ...

 

so i now have 2.0  :Smile: 

but i still get the following when trying to start X:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Cannot use XvMC without DRI! 
> 
> 

 

i read a few xorg.conf files from people that use the xorg-unichrome, but they all seem to load "glx". do i need this? i tried to put it in my xorg.conf but i get error's

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "glx"
> 
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
> ...

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
> 
> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
> ...

 

----------

## Danathan

Hi Lauwe,

Whenever you get unresolved symbols, it's a good idea to try running revdep-rebuild.  It'll rebuild broken packages and libraries, which I think is what you need in this case.

Dan

----------

## Lauwe

didn't do anything  :Sad: 

glxinfo gives me glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

glx doesn't seem to be installed (correctly)?

edit:

i found this but my path seem to be different? (i don't have /usr/X11/) and libGL.so.1.2 seems to somewhere else (in /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2).

i can't see what i did wrong, i don't have any abnormal setup (m10000 with nothing on it), i have a fresh install, i didn't get any error's emerging the ebuilds for the 2.6.9-kernel or xorg-unichrome.

----------

## Danathan

 *Lauwe wrote:*   

> didn't do anything 
> 
> glxinfo gives me glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> glx doesn't seem to be installed (correctly)?
> ...

 

I'd try:

```

# opengl-update xorg-x11

```

My libGL.so.1 link looks like this:

```

mcluhan root # ls -al /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 41 Feb 14 18:30 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1.2

```

Dan

----------

## Lauwe

thanks for not giving up with me yet ; :Laughing: 

opengl-update xorg-x11

 * This version requires >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4

but i think i do have 6.8.0-r4 ? (if i read the ebuild correctly)

----------

## Danathan

 *Lauwe wrote:*   

> thanks for not giving up with me yet ;
> 
> opengl-update xorg-x11
> 
>  * This version requires >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4
> ...

 

Looking at the ebuild, it looks like it always says that, irrespective of whether or not the update was successful.  Try restarting X and see if opengl initializes properly.

Dan

----------

## Lauwe

it doesn't :'(

----------

## smurfless1

2.6.11 kernel (yes, me again) and I don't have the option to select the following line in my kernel configuration:

<M>   Via unichrome video cards 

... even after the xorg-unichrome ebuilds. Is it me?

----------

## Danathan

 *smurfless1 wrote:*   

> 2.6.11 kernel (yes, me again) and I don't have the option to select the following line in my kernel configuration:
> 
> <M>   Via unichrome video cards 
> 
> ... even after the xorg-unichrome ebuilds. Is it me?

 

No, not at all.  The via drivers aren't in the main kernel tree.  They are, however, in the mm-sources kernel tree.  But the mm-sources kernel tree changes the i2c interface in such a way as to break the ivtv drivers.  When I get a few minutes (maybe this weekend) I'm going to try to backport a patch of the ivtv drivers so that they'll be compatible with the 2.6.11-mm sources and we can get away from the epia kernel ebuild.

For the opengl problem, though... let me look into it a little more.  I think the build that I made comes off of r3, but changing to r4 appears to be trivial.

Dan

----------

## Danathan

Might want to change this is /usr/sbin/opengl-update:

```

set-new-implementation() {

        local GL_IMPLEM=${1}

        local GL_LOCAL

        check_version

```

to

```

set-new-implementation() {

        local GL_IMPLEM=${1}

        local GL_LOCAL

        #check_version

```

----------

## sp1nm0nkey

I was getting all the errors Lauwe was, and I tried your last post of modifying opengl-update, but now I'm having a new problem. When I startx and run glxinfo, it says Direct Rendering is disabled. When check the log, it goes through all of the initialization and says "direct rendering enabled."  Any idea what might be going on?

----------

## kaltag

OK 4 questions.

1. Does the unichrome ebuild use Xfree or Xorg?

2. Is the video4linux module really needed?

3. Is IVTV needed if I'm not using a PVR350? If so what advantage does it give?

4. Any news whether the lates epia patch will apply against the standard 2.6.11 kernel?

That's all the questions I've got right now I suppose  :Very Happy: 

Ok here's a problem. The xorg-unichrome build is failing regardless of my cflags... Is there a newer version available?

----------

## kaltag

OK, a bump and an update. I answered some of the questions myself. I appreas that xorg 6.8.2 now includes the via driver which I have installed and confirmed. I got the kernel module built and loaded and it detects the hardware correctly. X loads the driver fine but skips the XvMC stuff  :Sad: . I have tried for hours and have yet to figure out why. The only possible solution is to continue to use the patched ebuild from this thread but I have tried that and MythTV fails to compile with that one  :Sad: . At any rate xine is dropping 2 out of 3 frames and I have no new extensions available. It appears DRI starts correctly but glxinfo says It's not direct rendering? I'm attaching my xorg.log, dmesg, and glxinfo. I hope someone knows how to help!

Xorg.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-epia0 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux viatux 2.6.9-epia0 #1 Thu Apr 7 08:57:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua i686

Build Date: 07 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  9 06:37:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "cle266"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3123 card 1106,aa01 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b091 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,aa01 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,aa01 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,aa01 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3122 card 1106,3122 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) unknown vendor (0x1106) unknown chipset (0x3122) rev 3, Mem @ 0xe0000000/26, 0xe6000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4000000 from 0xe5ffffff to 0xe3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "via"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/via_drv.o

(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 4.1.30

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400, K8M800

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset CLE266 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) VIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) VIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) VIA(0): Not using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) VIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) VIA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM: VIA CLE266

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.0

(--) VIA(0): Chipset: "CLE266"

(--) VIA(0): Chipset Rev.: 3

(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xe6000000 with size 0x9000

(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xe6200000 with size 0x10000

(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) VIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) VIA(0): videoram =  32768k

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 1" initialized.

(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 2" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) VIA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" removed.

(--) VIA(0): No DDC signal

(II) VIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) VIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 230.00 MHz

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:VT1622" registered at address 0x40.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:VT1622" removed.

(--) VIA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) VIA(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from -1639667.3 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) VIA(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from -1669790.2 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) VIA(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 2126308.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from -643817.7 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(==) VIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) VIA(0): Option: Cap0_FieldSwap Disabled

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8002000 - 0xe80020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe80010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe80007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(--) VIA(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xe0000000 with size 0x2000000

(==) VIA(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x2000000)

(--) VIA(0): Frame buffer start: 0xb5d33000, free start: 0x300000 end: 0x2000000

(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xe6000000 with size 0x9000

(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xe6200000 with size 0x10000

(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:VT1622" registered at address 0x40.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:VT1622" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" registered at address 0x40.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV" removed.

(II) VIA(0): VIAInternalScreenInit

(II) VIA(0): Clipping pixmap cache for old DRI/DRM module.

(II) VIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

   Screen to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      7 128x64 slots

      8 8x8 color pattern slots

(==) VIA(0): Backing store disabled

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV Probe" registered at address 0x88.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:SAA7113H" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:SAA7113H" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:SAA7114H" removed.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:TV Probe" removed.

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

Dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.9-epia0 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Thu Apr 7 08:57:39 Local time zone must be set--see zic manua

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff3000 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 53232 pages, LIFO batch:12

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VT9174                                ) @ 0x000f6560

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VT9174 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo root=302

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04c6000 soft=c04c5000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 599.899 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 222504k/229312k available (2618k kernel code, 6308k reserved, 1051k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1183.74 BogoMIPS (lpj=591872)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 00803035 80803035 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line), D cache 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        00803135 80803035 00000000 00000000

CPU: Centaur VIA Samuel 2 stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb260, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1113027431.4294966153:0): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xce880000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5ab8

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA CLE266 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 176M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xe4000000

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe000-0xe007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe008-0xe00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD200BB-32CLB0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[e8000000-e80007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 11, pci mem ce82c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 5, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1791 buckets, 14328 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 USB5 USB6 LAN0 AC97 MC97 UAR1 

ReiserFS: hda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00406300000263c7]

ReiserFS: hda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda2: journal params: device hda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda2: checking transaction log (hda2)

ReiserFS: hda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 257000k swap on /dev/hda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[drm] Initialized via 2.0.0 20041010 on minor 0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xe8002000, 00:40:63:c4:eb:3c, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x800000

```

glxinfo

```
   name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## kaltag

And my xorg.conf for good measure

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "cle266"

    Driver      "via"

    VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "cle266"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## Danathan

So I think this just got much, much easier.

Using a modern gentoo-sources kernel (I'm using 2.6.12-gentoo-r4), with the x11-drm ebuild for the via drm portion, and a masked version of xorg-x11, everything compiles fine and mpeg2 decoding looks great.

I used the same kernel .config from the beginning of this thread, but pulled drm options out, and then did the following:

I added this to my make.conf:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="cle266 via"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

```

... and then did this: 

```

# echo "x11-base/xorg-x11" >> /etc/portage/packages.unmask

# echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

# echo "x11-base/x11-drm ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords

# echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 insecure-drivers" >> /etc/portage/packages.use

# emerge -av x11-drm xorg-x11

```

At that point, using the existing xorg config works fine.  I did have to recompile mythtv to get sound working.

----------

## maguro

I tried your suggestion and couldn't get XvMC working. xorg can't find the via driver. 

The 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 kernel has no via unichrome option. I have all the other options you recommend compiled as modules.

There is of course no via.ko in lib/modules.

How did you get DRI to load properly?

PS

You made a typo in your example. It should be package.unmask and package.use

----------

## Danathan

 *maguro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is of course no via.ko in lib/modules.
> 
> How did you get DRI to load properly?

 

Sorry this isn't working for you!  The kernel module is in x11-drm.  On my system, it's located at /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/via.ko

If it's not there, I'd try reinstalling x11-drm.

 *maguro wrote:*   

> You made a typo in your example. It should be package.unmask and package.use

 

Thanks for catching that!

----------

## maguro

Re-emerging x11-drm did the trick. I now have the via.ko and two drm.ko modules (one from the kernel and one from x11-drm). I can't modprobe drm or I get the wrong module, and via fails with an unknown symbol. Is there a way around this?

----------

## Danathan

Hmm... I don't know exactly -- I only have one drm.ko.  I'd try moving the old drm.ko out of /lib/modules and then running modules update.

----------

